# Is making a 1.8L 8v fast possible??



## hageali (Dec 10, 2010)

*delete*

delete


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Any money you spend on it will be a waste of time. The head has smaller-than-usual intake valves (38mm vs. the ABA 39.5mm, and the 40mm MkII digi), a throttle plate the size of a loonie, no injector ports in the head, only one injector (at the throttle body), no available chip tuning, and no possibility of turbocharging. I responded to your post about a carb for it, and if you've got to do emissions testing...it won't pass. Won't make much more power even with a carb IMO, it's got everything going against it.

save up a couple hundred bucks and swap in an ABA. Cheapest bang-for-the-buck you can get.


----------



## 8ValveWesty (Nov 14, 2010)

B4S said:


> Any money you spend on it will be a waste of time. The head has smaller-than-usual intake valves (38mm vs. the ABA 39.5mm, and the 40mm MkII digi), a throttle plate the size of a loonie, no injector ports in the head, only one injector (at the throttle body), no available chip tuning, and no possibility of turbocharging. I responded to your post about a carb for it, and if you've got to do emissions testing...it won't pass. Won't make much more power even with a carb IMO, it's got everything going against it.
> 
> save up a couple hundred bucks and swap in an ABA. Cheapest bang-for-the-buck you can get.


You can make anything go fast with enough money. Plus you can turbocharge it if you wanted. There definetly IS a possibilty.:screwy:


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

*Is making a 1.8L 8v fast possible??*

Mine is still naturally aspirated. It is very fast. Too fast to control at times.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The OP deleted his post. He's talking about the MkIII 1.8, that comes with throttle body injection, and a throttle plate the size of a quarter. It was never available in the USA, only Canada and overseas.


----------



## inthebay (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the same motor, and honestly, its not worth doing anything but saving gas with it.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Rabbitissimo said:


> *Is making a 1.8L 8v fast possible??*
> 
> Mine is still naturally aspirated. It is very fast. Too fast to control at times.


Then you should take a ride in my 8vT


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

vwturbofox said:


> Then you should take a ride in my 8vT


I eyed your prize... Nice car. Turbo is undeniably POW!
If there was a long straight road, turbo wins.

*Is making a 1.8L 8v fast possible??*

Mine is still naturally aspirated. It is very fast. Too fast to control at times.

Curves come quickly here, and they are tight. ...Better driver wins.

The original post was deleted, so I never knew it was MKIII loonie car. 1.8L 8v MK1? @#%& ya!

So if this is deleted, why are we still here?


----------



## dubbindog (Sep 3, 2009)

throw it off a bridge, I bet it would be pretty fast.


----------



## mjerikian (Dec 13, 2010)

Compared to todays cars, it isn't fast. Back in the day, it did all right.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

mjerikian said:


> Compared to todays cars, it isn't fast. Back in the day, it did all right.


not my car :laugh::laugh: but yes most of you suvs and vans now days are running mid 15 sec quartermile times.


----------

